# New pool for the Aruba Surf Club



## m61376 (Feb 14, 2010)

Receptive to the issue of overcrowding by the pool, they are going to start building a new adults only pool in the vicinity of the smaller hot tub to the side of the Lighthouse tower, where the Captain's Gallery was recently temporarily located during renovations.

Just fyi.

Another rumor was floating around that the new BOD's were once again considering sharing all facilities between the OC and the SC, but those were just unsubstantiated rumors.

Hard to return to the cold and the snow after spending a week in glorious weather. My poor hubbie had to spend the morning digging out what had been a foot of snow that was now quite icy from our driveway. I guess it was poor planning not to make some arrangements for that.


----------



## rosepointe (Feb 14, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Receptive to the issue of overcrowding by the pool, they are going to start building a new adults only pool in the vicinity of the smaller hot tub to the side of the Lighthouse tower, where the Captain's Gallery was recently temporarily located during renovations.
> 
> Just fyi.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I knew they were talking about another pool.  Not certain I like the idea of sharing all facilitites unless the palapas on the beach will be shared as well.  Just my thoughts.

After 3 feet of snow we will be glad to be in Aruba in 3 weeks.

I always take the plow guys name and number with us when we travel these days.

Sue


----------



## m61376 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sue-

Your last point is a good one. Next time I will make sure friends make sure we're plowed out. In all the years this is the first time we had a problem. Friends almost had overnight guests but the 4 wheel drive made it up our driveway, which is on a hill. We were lucky that the snow just bypassed us last Sat. so we made it out ok.

From what I heard (and, again, this was just rumors) the BOD realize that sharing would have to include the beach as well as the pool facilities if at all. My guess is that it will be too hard to reach a consensus and I wouldn't be surprised if they just retain the status quo, keeping everything separate. Another pool should make a big difference and, while I was surprised that it was to be an adults only pool, I guess it addresses owner's wishes.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 14, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Sue-
> 
> From what I heard (and, again, this was just rumors) the BOD realize that sharing would have to include the beach as well as the pool facilities if at all. My guess is that it will be too hard to reach a consensus and I wouldn't be surprised if they just retain the status quo, keeping everything separate. Another pool should make a big difference and, while I was surprised that it was to be an adults only pool, I guess it addresses owner's wishes.



The Ocean Club BOD will fight tooth and nail,* not* to allow the sharing of pool/beach facilities.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunbum said:


> The Ocean Club BOD will fight tooth and nail,* not* to allow the sharing of pool/beach facilities.



That was actually my reaction from past impressions, but the response was "it's a new board." Not sure that there is any credibility to that, though. 

The only thing I think that is fairly certain though is that the SC will not share its pool (which seems to be what OC owners resent not having access to) without beach facilities being shared.


----------



## griffer331 (Feb 14, 2010)

Don'y know if the Ocean  Club board would fight it tooth and nail but I think all the owners would.  I have been an owner at the Ocean Club since 2001 and there are very few owners that  I have spoken to that are in favor of sharing facilities with the Surf Club.


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 14, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Receptive to the issue of overcrowding by the pool, they are going to start building a new adults only pool in the vicinity of the smaller hot tub to the side of the Lighthouse tower, where the Captain's Gallery was recently temporarily located during renovations.
> 
> Just fyi.
> 
> ...



I own at Aruba Surf Club. Can someone point this out on a map?


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 14, 2010)

griffer331 said:


> Don'y know if the Ocean  Club board would fight it tooth and nail but I think all the owners would.  I have been an owner at the Ocean Club since 2001 and there are very few owners that  I have spoken to that are in favor of sharing facilities with the Surf Club.



I agree with you.  We  own 3 platinum weeks at the Ocean Club and I do not know anyone who wants to share our beach with the Surf Club!!!


----------



## wegottago (Feb 15, 2010)

Any idea of the size and when it will be done?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know the dimensions. They will be breaking ground within the month, so I would assume it will be done in a reasonable time frame thereafter.

As for location- it will be where the smaller round hot tub currently is, adjacent to the Lighthouse Tower, and extending forward into where the Captain's Gallery was temporarily located last year. I am guessing that they will move the walkway forward a bit towards the volleyball court to increase seating space, but I don't know that for a fact.

I was told it will be an adult only pool and it was being done to increase poolside seating since that still is an issue.

What I have noticed is that since they instituted the chair tag system there are always many chaises free by the beach, likely because people aren't reserving pool and beach chaises. While the pools themselves rarely get crowded (one afternoon the Lazy River did get crowded the week I was there), there is not enough poolside seating. I'm guessing that, especially during holiday weeks, they clearly need another pool with the additional seating area surrounding it.

oh- and I didn't mean to start a debate over whether the facilities should be combined- just reporting the buzz that I overheard. The pool issue was confirmed by a few different people so I'm confident that is definite; the issue of the resorts was just talk at this point, as far as I know.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

I own at the SC and would like to add my 2 cents for what it's worth about the RUMOR of sharing facilities such as pool or beach and other ammendities. So from the prespective of a SC owner here it is. I bought SC because I wanted a newer builiding (one that the roof doesn't leak and owners pays HUGE assessments). I bought SC for the Lazy River and I do not want to share it with the OC. I like the beach in front of SC. Yes, it is small compared to the OC but you know what I do not hear any SC owners complaining. Policy is in place for reserving and SC staff adheres to the policy of vacant palapas or bimichairs. Theres talk of adding an adult pool along side the Lighthouse Tower. We at the SC have not had any problems with the BOD and SC owners seem to be pretty happy with SC management. I will let that previous thread that has what over 2500 posts of unhappy OC owners speak for itself. So you OC owners keep your little slice of heaven and the SC owners will keep theirs because in the end we ALL had a choice based on various reasons to buy one or the other.

I too would like to apologize for getting off the original topic of the OP


bob


----------



## Steve A (Feb 15, 2010)

Under no circumstances would I want to share with the Surf Club. There is nothing for OC owners to gain.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 15, 2010)

iamnotshopgirl said:


> I own at the SC and would like to add my 2 cents for what it's worth about the RUMOR of sharing facilities such as pool or beach and other ammendities. So from the prespective of a SC owner here it is. I bought SC because I wanted a newer builiding (one that the roof doesn't leak and owners pays HUGE assessments). I bought SC for the Lazy River and I do not want to share it with the OC. I like the beach in front of SC. Yes, it is small compared to the OC but you know what I do not hear any SC owners complaining. Policy is in place for reserving and SC staff adheres to the policy of vacant palapas or bimichairs. Theres talk of adding an adult pool along side the Lighthouse Tower. We at the SC have not had any problems with the BOD and SC owners seem to be pretty happy with SC management. I will let that previous thread that has what over 2500 posts of unhappy OC owners speak for itself. So you OC owners keep your little slice of heaven and the SC owners will keep theirs because in the end we ALL had a choice based on various reasons to buy one or the other.
> 
> I too would like to apologize for getting off the original topic of the OP
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.

And, yes, while many people prefer the OC, many others prefer the SC. 
I, too, would prefer the resorts remain distinct, but am aware that there are many unhappy OC owners who resent not being able to sue the Lazy River (despite what has been posted here). What I am adamant about is that the BOD's either continue their separate policies or adopt a policy where everything is shared. Overcrowding the SC pool and not allowing use of the OC beach facilities (or utilizing their admittedly empty palapas) is very inequitable, because many more OC owners want to use the SC pool than vice versa.

Size does infer benefits of contained costs, renovations such as the refurbishment of the Lighthouse Tower done without any special assessment, and dedicated staff without exorbitant MF's because there are many more owners to absorb the cost of the GM and administrative staff, concierges, reception staff, etc. In the end, as Bob posted, everyone made a choice which hopefully they are happy with.


----------



## LDT (Feb 15, 2010)

We were told that the new adult only pool was going to built in front of the Lighthouse Tower where the volleyball court is.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 15, 2010)

Last we were at SC, we saw a developers proposal, which was in the sales office.  The proposed pool location was pretty much where the current walkway T's, near the vball court.  It stretched very close to the hot tub next to the lighthouse tower.

With regard to the SC/OC sharing, I won't share my opinion.  But I will share 2 stories, both similar.  
1. The first year they tried to stop sharing as a test, I was at SC and in the Owners Meeting, for SC members only.  One OC member came to the meeting and when the GM started talking about the policy to stop sharing, this guy went nuts.  He started yelling about the fact that he and his wife only bought the OC unit because they were told they would be able to use the lazy river.  The GM asked him to stop yelling and talk later, but the guy kept going for another 5 minutes.
2. While casually floating along in the spectacular lazy river, we heard a commotion around the next corner.  It was 2 security members asking a large family to leave the lazy river because they didn't have bracelets.  The father/grandfather was making a big stink.  You could tell he was "speaking" to everyone that could hear.  He was saying that MVCI is one family, the two resorts should be shared, go get the GM to force him to get out because he owns multiple weeks at OC, he had owned at OC before SC was built, so he needs to be grandfathered into sharing, etc.

These two occurrences do show that some OC owners do wish they could use the Lazy River.  I personally have not heard of any SC owners asked to leave OC pools.  I'm sure it has happened, but I would venture to guess that OC owners have been asked to leave SC pools more frequently.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 15, 2010)

I think some of the confusion was caused by Marriott. The OC owners were originally told there would not be another t/share built next door. When they started to build it, they told OC owners that they would have acess to the SC pool. (one way agreement). This appeared to be Marriott's way to get buy-in from the OC owners. After the SC was up, they stopped the sharing. (this could be why the one guy was kicking up a stink, they did tell the OC owners, it was to be shared). 

It is simple in my little mind. If you want the lazy river, buy at the SC. If you want less people and less hassle, buy at the OC.

BTW the new BOD at the OC have recently restated their opposition to sharing.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 16, 2010)

One simple question:  Aren't the beaches public?  Or when it is said that non OC owners cannot use the beach in front of OC are they meaning the palpas?  Does the timeshare really own the water and the sand in front of their resort?? 

Beverley


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 17, 2010)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I personally have not heard of any SC owners asked to leave OC pools.  I'm sure it has happened, but I would venture to guess that OC owners have been asked to leave SC pools more frequently.



It isnt the OC pool that you'd hear of  SC people being asked to leave , rather the OC chairs, and palapas on the beach and SC owners who attempt to bring the SC chairs over to the OC beach(chairs cant be removed from each respective property). Given the space limitations of the SC beach and palapas the OC beach is much more attractive to SC guests. In our 2 weeks this past December security was by on the beach chasing SC owners/renters out at least 2 or 3 times a day, and that was only what we saw in our near vicinity. One of the security people who has been around in another position for many years at the OC indicated that they spend quite a bit of time removing SC people from the OC beach and OC and other hotel guests(apparently a bigger problem is non Marriott guests who come down the beach) from the lazy river.


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 17, 2010)

Beverley said:


> One simple question:  Aren't the beaches public?  Or when it is said that non OC owners cannot use the beach in front of OC are they meaning the palpas?  Does the timeshare really own the water and the sand in front of their resort??
> 
> Beverley



All beaches in Aruba are public ! Each of the properties have "control"(well sort of.. but lets use that term for simplicity sake...there have been court cases over palapa "ownership" in Aruba but thats a whole other thread)over the palapas on their property, and the chairs. If someone wished to they could bring there own chairs and sit them on the beach...or set down a towel or blanket. Prior to the SC being built the OC beach was not crowded. When the facilities were shared the OC beach became crowded since SC owners could use the OC beach area and the OC beach was a mass of SC chairs and towels, and it was unbearably crowded. Now that the chairs cant be removed from the SC the OC beach is pleasant once again ...and Im sure the SC pool is less crowded(although I must admit I really wouldnt know having only been over "there" once and having seen the masses of people had no desire to ever return...lol)


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunbum said:


> I think some of the confusion was caused by Marriott. The OC owners were originally told there would not be another t/share built next door. When they started to build it, they told OC owners that they would have acess to the SC pool. (one way agreement). This appeared to be Marriott's way to get buy-in from the OC owners. After the SC was up, they stopped the sharing. (this could be why the one guy was kicking up a stink, they did tell the OC owners, it was to be shared).
> 
> It is simple in my little mind. If you want the lazy river, buy at the SC. If you want less people and less hassle, buy at the OC.
> 
> BTW the new BOD at the OC have recently restated their opposition to sharing.



It's a bit more complicated than that though. what you've left out is that for all the years while the SC was being built in the various stages, the SC people were allowed to use all the facilites of the OC including the beach . 
 If you look back over your material from that time you'll see that it was because of that the OC owners were "promised" use of the "fancier lazy river". There were owners who were quite unhappy about the crowded conditons on the beach and those who were interested in the lazy river to come, were placated by the promise. 

I wouldnt hold my breath either on any restatement this BOD has made. When a few owners (myself included) asked Corey Guest specifically about this issue at the owners meeting the answer we got was there are no plans to have sharing "at this time". Of course we asked what this meant and the response was that both boards recognized that it would be "better" if the facilities were shared but that it wouldnt happen "soon"...lets just say it didnt make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 17, 2010)

*ASC Adult Pool*



m61376 said:


> Receptive to the issue of overcrowding by the pool, they are going to start building a new adults only pool in the vicinity of the smaller hot tub to the side of the Lighthouse tower, where the Captain's Gallery was recently temporarily located during renovations.
> 
> Just fyi.
> 
> ...




I for one am pleased that they putting in an adult pool. We just got back from Antigua where we traded for the Verandah which had an adult pool. It was nice to go there to have drinks and enjoy some R&R once awhile. It was small but not many people used it. Any ideas on how big the ASC adult pool will be?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 17, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> I for one am pleased that they putting in an adult pool. We just got back from Antigua where we traded for the Verandah which had an adult pool. It was nice to go there to have drinks and enjoy some R&R once awhile. It was small but not many people used it. Any ideas on how big the ASC adult pool will be?



No, but construction is due to begin the beginning of next month and they will be adding about 100 lounges to the area.


----------



## rosepointe (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness I just got back to reading this thread and never expected to see so many posts!!

I too am looking forward to an adult pool.  We own in the lighthouse building and it would be a great addition.

I did not know the history of OC people being told they would be able to use the LR pool once the Surf Club was completed as long as they let those use their facilities while it was being built.  I do understand being told nothing will be built next door and boom then it is.  We bought a beautiful house and were told the fields outside would not be developed for years and then construction began.  We adjusted because that is just what life is and sales people will tell you what they might believe is true for the moment.

I love the SC and I think the OC is a wonderful facility and in fact probably quieter for myself and my husband but we are very happy where we are.

While some OC members say they don't want anything to do with the LR pool there are quite a few that are switching bracelets with relatives when we have been there (from the OC) so that their children can use the SC pool.  While many OC people say I don't care about the SC pool I think it is only fair to recognize that is not the case with all.

I don't think we ever expected all this "mine is better than yours" when we stared this thread.  After weeks and many feet of snow we will be grateful to be in Aruba 2 weeks from today.

Sue


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 21, 2010)

rosepointe said:


> I don't think we ever expected all this "mine is better than yours" when we stared this thread.
> 
> Sue



It isnt imho so much a mine is better than yours discussion rather that mine is "different" than yours. We have owned at the O.C since inception and have stayed there almost every year. We've stayed at the SC once for 2 weeks. The two properties provide a much different experience, and imho a completely different type of holiday. When we're at the O.C we find it very quiet and tranquil, while the S.C to us is like going to Las Vegas with a beach(or maybe Lauderdale). Nothing wrong with Las Vegas(we go there a few times every year) but for us it isnt what we look for in Aruba. Now on the other hand if we were travelling with kids without question we'd want the S.C because of the facilites and because there would be more kids for them to play with. 
I also think that usage depends on when one is on the island. We tend to be in Aruba for a couple of weeks end of Nov/beginning of Dec. and sometimes Feb/Mar. If we manage to avoid U.S thanksgiving/presidents day, we find there are very few kids at the O.C so that we dont see many who are too concerned about use of the SC pool. Dont forget that the O.C has a large component of 1 bedroom units so that many more "adults only" purchased at this property than you would see at the SC or elsewhere with Marriott properties. On the other hand we made the mistake of being there this past year during U.S thanksgiving for our first week....many more kids and Im sure there was some pool shenanigans going on but as I said before all we saw were the SC people repeatedly being asked to leave the O.C beach/chairs etc. by security. 
But to really show you how different the weeks and properties can be....we noticed the Thanksgiving week during the movie night at the O.C quite a number of kids in attendance(this is where they set up a big screen outside and show family movies)....I dont think our 2nd week there were more than 2 families that showed up....our balcony was right over it and we were quite surprised and how few there were), and yet over at the SC there were still alot of kids running around(we saw them when we went over to the shop to get an item that was sold out at the O.C.

I am a bit confused though...you mentioned "starting the thread"....I take it you and M61376  are the same family ? Or are my messages mixed up.....reason I ask is that I show M6 starting the thread?

Have a great trip btw


----------



## m61376 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sue- Have a great trip; I'm jealous. We came home to a foot of frozen snow on the driveway and my DH had a not much fun Valentine's Day getting rid of it. I know he's ready for another vacation.

Luckybee- unless Sue is a long lost relative, we're not related. She probably meant to say "when the thread was started." 

And, I agree- they're both terrific properties, albeit different. The "mine is better than yours" stuff doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 21, 2010)

Luckybee said:


> It isnt imho so much a mine is better than yours discussion rather that mine is "different" than yours. We have owned at the O.C since inception and have stayed there almost every year. We've stayed at the SC once for 2 weeks. The two properties provide a much different experience, and imho a completely different type of holiday. When we're at the O.C we find it very quiet and tranquil, while the S.C to us is like going to Las Vegas with a beach(or maybe Lauderdale)



Well put. We have friends that have bought at both locations and all are very happy with their decisions.


----------



## rosepointe (Feb 21, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Sue- Have a great trip; I'm jealous. We came home to a foot of frozen snow on the driveway and my DH had a not much fun Valentine's Day getting rid of it. I know he's ready for another vacation.
> 
> Luckybee- unless Sue is a long lost relative, we're not related. She probably meant to say "when the thread was started."
> 
> And, I agree- they're both terrific properties, albeit different. The "mine is better than yours" stuff doesn't make sense to me.



"Ditto"

I should have probably been more specific when I mentioned "starting the thread".   I was responding to the already started thread with my thoughts about the pool.  Big mistake!

The comment I made referring to "mine is better than yours" is just a feel I have gotten through the years from some (not many but some) when I read some of the posts within the threads (trying to be exact with my words here) on this site.  It happens many times in the Hawaii vs Aruba threads and I have gotten the same feeling when reading some of the OC and SC threads through the years.

I agree that each resort offers a different type of experience and one is not better than the other for me.  They are different and both totally acceptable and enjoyable.

I was just responding to what I have read through the years on these sites and the prior post is one of the reasons I avoid posting other than providing concrete and specific information someone is looking for.  

I am not one looking to create a problem or be in the middle of one.  And I regret posting and triggering other's sensitivities.  Life is way too short.  Back to planning my summer in Italy and Greece.
 
Sue


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 22, 2010)

Sue

If your referring to my post as the "triggering sensitivities" you misunderstood the nature of my post. I agree with you that both properties have something to offer. It's simply a matter of what one is looking for. I wasnt being sensitive about it at all and unless I misunderstood I didnt think anyone else was saying that either was "better ", though I suppose better is in the eye of the beholder. We just happen to prefer the O.C and know that the S.C is not for us. Sorry if I wasnt clear about that.

Thanks for setting me straight on the "starting this thread"....once before my messages were coming in all messed up....lol....thought that was happening again


----------



## rosepointe (Feb 22, 2010)

Luckybee

No Worries....

Quite frankly I would be thrilled to stay at either property.  I consider ourselves very luck to have the opportunity to travel like this.  And I agree that the OC would be more relaxing for us during high season because we like "quiet time".

Enjoy 

Sue


----------



## nycjimster (Feb 22, 2010)

I am staying at the Surf Club this week, but stayed at the Ocean Club last year.  They have totally different environments.  I prefer the Ocean Club due to proximity to Marriott hotel with restaurants/casino, the additional shopping/food options (I love to take the elevator down to main floor for a bagel/muffin in the morning), short walk to beach/pool, and the laid back atmosphere.  If you are staying at the Surf Club, I recommend that you stay in the main buildings (older ones) versus the new building.  I feel like I am in the middle of nowhere...long walks to the pool area, beach, restaurant, and even the Surf Club lobby.  The pool area in front on the new building is very windy due to poor design.  For me Ocean Club first, Surf Club main building second, and Surf Club new building last.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 23, 2010)

nycjimster said:


> I am staying at the Surf Club this week, but stayed at the Ocean Club last year.  They have totally different environments.  I prefer the Ocean Club due to proximity to Marriott hotel with restaurants/casino, the additional shopping/food options (I love to take the elevator down to main floor for a bagel/muffin in the morning), short walk to beach/pool, and the laid back atmosphere.  If you are staying at the Surf Club, I recommend that you stay in the main buildings (older ones) versus the new building.  I feel like I am in the middle of nowhere...long walks to the pool area, beach, restaurant, and even the Surf Club lobby.  The pool area in front on the new building is very windy due to poor design.  For me Ocean Club first, Surf Club main building second, and Surf Club new building last.



Not being critical- just offering a different perspective- if you're mobile, then all the facilities are within easy walking distance. If you have trouble walking then it can be an issue. Otherwise, anywhere you stay on any of the properties it is an easy walk to the restaurants, casino, etc. While the Lighthouse Tower at the SC is closest to the beach, all of the buildings are a short walk in my opinion. If you are assigned a garden view unit, I personally think the perpendicular part of the new Spyglass building is the best location. I needed an extra unit for our last trip and made a Flexchange trade. Since it was a GV unit I requested that building and it had a magnificent ocean view despite it being a garden view unit. It was an easy walk to the beach from there and took 2 minutes to get from there to our villa in the Lighthouse Tower. 

If you have little ones I also think the area in front of the Spyglass building is set up great- lots of palapas, adjacent to the pool with the slide, and a sandy beach type sitting area that's poolside. Lot's of young families are there. The windier area is on the other side, and they are erecting wind breaking fences to hopefully curtail the wind there.

There are grills set up in that area as well.

I have a close friend who also feels the same way you do, and likes to be in the building with the lobby. So I respect that your opinion different from mine. Just that someone who hasn't been there should realize that all the buildings of the SC are really in proximity to each other and only a factor if someone has a mobility issue.


----------



## smithcinema (May 20, 2010)

*I own at both*

I own from when Marriott renovated the oc and made it part of the mvci we love it there but once the surf club was but it's a old bld and not built to mvci standerds the only good views are interior property veiws I would never stay on the out side facing the hotel and now that the surf club is up the best veiw side is ruined it looks like a dark allyway between the 2 blds so us oc members were bitter plus the surf club has a much nicer pool area my kids love it so once they stoped the sharing I had 2 break down and buy at the surf and I am happy I did the resort is great pool is real nice they fixed all the problems with the beach was never a problem for me I'm from ny you just throw the security Guys $20 a day u get a Papla were ever u want I stay at the Marriott hotel beach anyway it has cushons on the chairs but surf club beach has most palm trees on it so it is real pretty. Now that I own at surf u allways have a great view I never stay at ocean club anymore But they should share because that's in your dead at all Marriott vacation club resorts oc gets shirt changed here anyway because when we did share sc only were to use the paplas inbetween the 2 blds anyway ... And sc people come 2 swim at oc beach anyway because of the bar there u just can't get a papla unless you throw them some cash then there is no rule !!!


----------



## smithcinema (May 20, 2010)

*The aqua condos*

The real problem is the aqua Condos going up next to Marriott I went 2 sales pitch I inquired about beach access they said Marriott has the best beach on the island with resturants and bathrooms infront of ocean club I said Isent that private they said only the paplas are private u can bring ur towel or chair and set up shop right there so be prepared for a major amount of new people on beach next year and don't forget the ritz is going up 2 but I don't think that will affect us they will not want 2 swim with timeshare people but I'll go swim at there beach the cove beach is the best !!!!


----------



## Old Hickory (May 21, 2010)

I was there last week.  I'm not so sure the Aqua Condos are going forward.  It looked like construction had been halted or some time.


----------

